# which to buy first: LENS or FLASH??



## immafreebeetch (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi

As a very amateur photographer I would like to ask your opinions on upgrading my tools.

I'm only using a Nikon D3000 w/ 18-55mm kit lens and now I am planning to buy a new tool as my first upgrade but I can't decide which to buy first, if a flash or a lens.

If flash, what brand and specifications.
If lens, what would be the best to suit me?

Thanks.


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 20, 2012)

What do you like to shoot?  What's your budget?  What is your current equipment not doing that you want it to do?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 20, 2012)

What are you going to shoot primarily? Ideally, I'd get both a new lens and a flash. 

The 50mm f/1.8 or the 85mm f/1.8 if you are interested in portraiture. Get some cheap Cactus triggers, and a Yongnuo flash. It's really a tough call between a lens/flash because you have an extremely basic kit.


----------



## immafreebeetch (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay! I'm more of portraiture. With the budget I think I'll just save not more than $180 now. But If it won't be enough then maybe I could adjust a little but still hoping that it would suit first as it's just a first time upgrade.


----------



## immafreebeetch (Mar 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> What are you going to shoot primarily? Ideally, I'd get both a new lens and a flash.
> 
> The 50mm f/1.8 or the 85mm f/1.8 if you are interested in portraiture. Get some cheap Cactus triggers, and a Yongnuo flash. It's really a tough call between a lens/flash because you have an extremely basic kit.



yes mate I more like portraiture. thanks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 20, 2012)

Tough one.. it is like what comes first.. egg or chicken.

I hardly ever use my flash BUT i know the limitation.  I only take out my flash when I need it.  So personally, I rather have nice lens than a flash... but there will be time I know not to even take a pic when I know it wont look good without a flash.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 20, 2012)

immafreebeetch said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> As a very amateur photographer I would like to ask your opinions on upgrading my tools.
> 
> ...



Glass is always nice but if I were in your place, I'd hop on a flash and some radio triggers. You will see the benefits of glass but you will still see limitations in challenging light conditions.


----------



## immafreebeetch (Mar 20, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> immafreebeetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks. any specs and brand?  hope it's not too expensive lol...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 20, 2012)

immafreebeetch said:
			
		

> thanks. any specs and brand?  hope it's not too expensive lol...



Ttl? Non Ttl?

If you don't mind manually setting the flash level, and older sb28 would be nice and it's not too big. If you don't want to fiddle with settings on the flash, you can get a used sb600 locally or a yn565ex online. As for triggers, there's a bunch of radio triggers. Just keep in mind these are not Ttl pass through so your flash will be operated in manual mode. Of course we are talking off camera flash in that sense. $180 isn't a lot. If you can wait a little longer, you might be able to afford something nicer. IMHO, unless you trust whoever you buy from locally.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 20, 2012)

Also, If you don't plan on using on camera, I'd get some old school vivitar 285hvs and a good set of rechargeable batteries. The 285hv is safe to use on your camera but doesn't rotate left or right and is bigger than your camera lol. ( do not use the 285 non HV on camera.) 
You can get these in mint condition from KEH camera for about $60 each shipped and they are pretty strong.


----------



## immafreebeetch (Mar 20, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> immafreebeetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well as for now I'm still waiting. who knows maybe my very good dad will add my budget lol. A TTL would be better. I think.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 20, 2012)

portraiture?  50 1.8 fo-sho.  Unless you shoot a lot of indoor stuff, then I'd go with a flash


----------



## immafreebeetch (Mar 20, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:
			
		

> portraiture?  50 1.8 fo-sho.  Unless you shoot a lot of indoor stuff, then I'd go with a flash



Honestly I rarely do indoor shots because of the light compensations.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 20, 2012)

I have 3 flashes and I hardly ever use them. Hardly being maybe one out of every three shoots. (Rest of the time I'm using pack&heads)
I say: new lens...or if you're not sure...keep the money and buy when you're sure.


----------



## immafreebeetch (Mar 22, 2012)

chuasam said:
			
		

> I have 3 flashes and I hardly ever use them. Hardly being maybe one out of every three shoots. (Rest of the time I'm using pack&heads)
> I say: new lens...or if you're not sure...keep the money and buy when you're sure.



Thanks! Good advice mate


----------

